# Lowveld Lodge maintenance fees



## Sue S (Jul 14, 2006)

Goods news received today!  The levy is exactly the same as last year (1464.85 ZAR) for 2-bed red week.  Plus, sterling is stronger against the rand so in fact I've got an approx 15% decrease in the levy. :whoopie:


----------



## Dori (Jul 15, 2006)

I just sent an e-mail to Simone Sammons, asking about 2008 MF's.  We have a credit of 220 rand in our account!

Dori


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 24, 2006)

I just paid my levy for 2007, and wanted to spacebank with RCI.  RCI said it couldn't spacebenk the week until it verified the week with Lowveld Lodge.  I e-mailed Simone, she told me to forward a copy of her e-mail that I paid the levy to RCI as a verification.  I thought this all odd.  Anyone have trouble spacebanking with RCI????


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2006)

*Not Paying So Far Ahead This Time.*




			
				lyoder said:
			
		

> I just paid my levy for 2007, and wanted to spacebank with RCI.  RCI said it couldn't spacebenk the week until it verified the week with Lowveld Lodge.  I e-mailed Simone, she told me to forward a copy of her e-mail that I paid the levy to RCI as a verification.  I thought this all odd.  Anyone have trouble spacebanking with RCI????


The way I've been doing it is to tell RCI-SA (via E-Mail) that I want to deposit my week 2 years ahead.  Then typically RCI-SA checks with Lowveld Lodge & tells me how much I have to pay in estimated advance levies in order to get that week to show up as available for deposit.  I pay that amount (via American Express), then pretty soon the week shows up on my on-line RCI account as available for deposit & I complete the deposit via Internet. 

In prior years, I've already done that by this time of year.  That is, if I followed suit this year, I'd be doing that for my Lowveld Lodge 2008 week.  As it is now, I have my 2007 week already banked for straight week-for-week exchange, plus 84,000 points accumulated in my points account, & I'm not sure how I'm going to use up all that potential vacation time as it is.  So this year I'm not in such a rush to pay estimated Lowveld Lodge levies so far ahead as I have in the past. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

